# How to Replace Roland GX-24 Cutting Strip?



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,
Are there any videos or illustrated instructions on how to change the cutting strip for the GX-24?
Thanks.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I have heard of people just carefully removing the original and turning it around so the blade will work above a new area on the cutting strip. I think its just a matter of treating it like a sticker.


----------



## awksc (Jan 16, 2007)

just pull it off. It comes off pretty easy. I usually clean the area with goo gone to make sure there is no residue. If you look closely there are several tick marks where the strip fits. I usually peel off just a little backing, then stick it down between the tick marks on the left. Then line up the next set of marks and pull the backing down to those marks. After it's all placed good rub it with your finger to make sure there are no bubbles. It's a piece of cake.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I just replaced my strip because it's been cut up when vinyl got loose. And now there is an area that is causing me real cutting problems some of the time. It cuts Oracal 631 fine everywhere else, with 160gf and .300mm offset, but there is an area of a few inches that totally screws up the vinyl sometimes. I had to cut 8 big pieces and I can't get the last piece to cut right (and of course now I'm out of that color of 631 for an order) because in that one area it is prone to start cutting too deeply, and then it gets raised up and torn up and the blade gets caught up and it says MOTOR ERROR. I've tried this last piece several times. At first I had a little bit of scotch tape under that area because I thought for some reason it was too low, and then removed it, because I think it's too high. I try to press it down flat and checking it with a level it doesn't look like it's bulging.

Does anyone have any ideas? help!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

brent said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just replaced my strip because it's been cut up when vinyl got loose. And now there is an area that is causing me real cutting problems some of the time. It cuts Oracal 631 fine everywhere else, with 160gf and .300mm offset, but there is an area of a few inches that totally screws up the vinyl sometimes. I had to cut 8 big pieces and I can't get the last piece to cut right (and of course now I'm out of that color of 631 for an order) because in that one area it is prone to start cutting too deeply, and then it gets raised up and torn up and the blade gets caught up and it says MOTOR ERROR. I've tried this last piece several times. At first I had a little bit of scotch tape under that area because I thought for some reason it was too low, and then removed it, because I think it's too high. I try to press it down flat and checking it with a level it doesn't look like it's bulging.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? help!


Sounds like you may have something under your cutting strip. Pull it off and check to make sure that the surface is level.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

If all else fails, try to replace with a new protection strip again. It might be the odd strip that is defective?

Also if the certain area cuts too deep, check that area for scratches. Chances are, that area is where your cutter cuts through your material completely, that is why the material raises up and jams your cutter. If there are big scratches in that area, you will have to replace the strip anyway otherwise, that will cause problems for you as well.


----------

